

Emacs now has multi-tty in CVS HEAD - baha_man
http://blog.mwolson.org/tech/emacs_now_has_multi-tty_in_cvs_head.html

======
dfranke
I'm really looking forward to emacs 23. Between this and freetype support it's
going to be a big improvement.

